# gsview problem



## YuryG (Sep 9, 2018)

After some upgrade of print/ghostscript9-agpl-base (because gsview upgraded much earlier) I can not use `gsview` to view some pdf's. Error about icc profiles (standard ones) not found is shown. The profiles are in /usr/local/share/ghostscript/9.24/, but can't be found by print/gsview.
How can I fix it, and why it has occured?


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 9, 2018)

How did you upgrade it?  Are you using ports or binary packages?


----------



## YuryG (Sep 9, 2018)

`portupgrade` although I do not see it can make a difference.
UPD. With sole `gs` I can easily "print" the pdf file into images, or watch it in MATE's atril. But gsview now not working if it needs (default) color profiles.


----------

